#kubuntu-council 2017-10-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm looking into CRM Systems that could plug into our WP website. This would allow us to build up a central DB of contacts etc..
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> http://www.wpbeginner.com/plugins/7-best-wordpress-crm-plugins-for-your-business/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Stop me if you think this is not appropriate, otherwise I shall propose something to the list in due course
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As long as they're secure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That is my concern with WP plugins
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't see the reason tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Contacts?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well we need to build up a network of contacts that we communicate with ( see Council Meeting notes ) - I think it's important we don't create little silos of data, or create something that is not accessible ( i.e known about ) to the community
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am of the belief that centralising around our website, makes the most sense, and provides the least difficuly onboading learning curve for new community members
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Personally, that goal I will be focusing on is growing our active community members
<valorie> @sick_rimmit you might be interested in this: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7116
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that still confuses me but I've been out of the loop so much lately
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> what confuses you, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> what contacts? why?
<valorie> press contacts
<valorie> in particular
<ahoneybun> hostly that could just be in the phab
<ahoneybun> *honestly
<valorie> how?
<valorie> he wants a little db, or even a list what can be kept private to those who have access, I think?
<valorie> probably too late in the night for Rick though
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yeah he wants a private place to keep contacts and passwords etc
<valorie> oh, I didn't think of that, great!
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-03
<valorie> oh gosh SeaGL coming up so quickly
<valorie> not ready
<wxl> sorry not there to help :(
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> well, I have the box from Jose
<valorie> and the kub stickers
<valorie> and a hotel room
<valorie> so I guess I'm set
<wxl> yay :)
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-04
<ahoneybun> I might see folks at Scale valorie
<valorie> ahoneybun: I've always wanted to make it to scale, but not so far
<valorie> therefore: jealous
<clivejo> do we have a page explaining what the KC is and does ?
<clivejo> I can only find the constitution on the website
<ahoneybun> lol valorie
<ahoneybun> I've sent an email to support@linode.com and CCed this list in on it
<ahoneybun> valorie: clivejo acheronuk
<clivejo> did you get the log in details?
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://survey.documentfoundation.org/665628
<valorie> cool voting system
<ahoneybun> clivejo:
<ahoneybun> I did not get it from Phil yet
<clivejo> have you pinged him or emailed him directly?
<ahoneybun> no I have not
<valorie> responded to clive's email and the thread
<valorie> sorry for the delay; husband decided today was the day to chip branches
<valorie> I quit before I strangled him with my bare hands
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-05
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1199x676) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/LDcoKwH6/file_3326.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just a test build, but :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Any problems
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> couple of crashes playing with the new notification history. but seems to have gone away now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk OK, so we clear to stage it? :P
<acheronuk> I have
<valorie> so jealous
<valorie> how do I get it now?
<valorie> I didn't from the PPA
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/plasma
<acheronuk> I have the ppa disabled at the moment
<acheronuk> mostly as I'm waiting to see if any tarballs get respun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Cool cool, once it's finalized can we move right over to Backports staging? :P
<acheronuk> probaly. if we have more than a couple of repins I may re-stage in the main staging-plasma, but that shouldn't take long
<acheronuk> already someone in #plasma commenting that sv translations are missing in some tars, so I think it's wise to keep those packages squirrelled away for now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fair
<valorie> I'll wait until after SeaGL then
<valorie> because I'm leaving right after dinner tonight and may not be back on IRC /at keyboard until Monday, depending on how the trip to the cabin goes
<acheronuk> valorie: if you want to test, I can re-enable the ppa for a bit. just I can't vouch for these being the final tars that ship
<valorie> no I really don't have a lot of extra time today
<valorie> next week will be good
<acheronuk> well, by then I should hopefully know tars are final enough to put somewhere else :)
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> lol: https://www.autoblog.com/2017/10/05/florida-man-selling-87-mustang-batmobile/#slide-7114294 <--- totally off-topic
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I see a Release-Manager group was setup on LP ( Nice 😃 )
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm seeing Emails to approve members, has someone got that ?
<clivejo> KC is owner
<clivejo> I think valorie has been aproving them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all requests so far have been sorted
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ace 😃
<valorie> @sick_rimmit I hope when we get our on-boarding process sorted and decent docs on the website, getting the right members should be easier
<valorie> and once we get our sekrit place for account names and passwords, that little niggle will be done with as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well we can certainly work towards it, that's for sure @Valoriez
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> greetings from the hotel — here in Seattle for SeaGL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give Jose a hug for me!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> do you know if he's on telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he's doing airB&B
<IrcsomeBot> * Valoriez is back at the silver cloud
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Conference schedule looks good, I'd Fancy the spacecraft astronaut.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 10pm (UTC+1) on BBB still?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ahoneybun, Ian from System76 is staffing the table with me until Jose arrives
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he says hello
<ahoneybun> yea he's at the Ubuntu booth
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> as am I, now that i got coffee
<wxl> are you staying at the same place as last time?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> yep, Silver Cloud
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> good bed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice @Valoriez
<acheronuk> when is this 'onboarding' meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> don't think it's gotten set up yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> we should set up a notes or something to gather ideas though
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> or just a phab
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> something to hash out some ideas
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-07
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/snaps-have-priority/113
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2017/kde-at-ubunturally-in-new-york-kde-applications-snaps/
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-08
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @acheronuk Onboarding meeting, is a task on our phab board, there's an agenda and requests for comments. Scheduled for Friday 13 Oct. I'll email KC and Development list a reminder
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit Aha. thanks. I thought there was a date and time set, but couldn't find it the other night
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We probably want an events calendar, probably on the website somewhere.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll see if I can go, the company is going somewhere that day
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Maybe something like this - https://en-gb.wordpress.org/plugins/the-events-calendar/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> tbh I'd like to use nextcloud somehow
<clivejo> I've use that one and it is rubbish for repeat events
<clivejo> https://time.ly/timely-free-calendar/ is better for repeat stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it has calendar app, maybe for the podcast if it's still alive
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Aha I saw that on the page too
<clivejo> well you would have to buy the pro version for repeat events
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> could anyone call Phil? we need the login stuff and card info for that sponsorship email
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps we can ask him to join us either tomorrow IN bbB or Friday ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> please do
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Time.ly looks great, may I install it please ?
<clivejo> have to get Canonical admin to install it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, I see - who do I contact ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ok looked on LP web admin team, no mention of anyone canonical there.
<clivejo> not sure @ahoneybun @ovidiuflorin you guys know?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> email rt@ubuntu.com I think
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK will try that thanks
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-30
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I really like it, I think we should go with this 🥰
<valorie> +1
<RikMills> it is weird. I was very 'anti' that ice wallpaper at 1st. now I kinda like it
<RikMills> though I would never use on on my machine
<RikMills> dark rules
<valorie> me too, RikMills!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: I'd like to go to SeaGL, I doubt I can get the funding in time though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What do you think?
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> I should make plans
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me neither.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Next year for sure
<valorie> I was in europe doing other thingies
<valorie> ah, Benjamin Mako Hill as keynote
<valorie> ah, Benjamin Mako Hill as keynote!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd love to do a DebConf and Akademy back to back
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> With fun time between the two
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not next year though, DebConf is going to be in a war zone
<valorie> Akademy is the ideal mix of fun and work
<valorie> war zone?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right in the middle of the Israelian and Palestinian conflict
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Where missiles are hitting civilians
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah... No thanks.
<valorie> ooo, that doesn't seem very smart
<valorie> Israel is reasonably big in FOSS though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nothing against Israel, let me make that clear
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd just prefer to stay away from all that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If only I could have gone to Akademy this year, I have friends in Milan
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh well
<valorie> I have a lot of issues with the *government* of Israel
<valorie> Milano was lovely
<valorie> not the best weather all of the time.... had to wade in water over my ankles to get home one night!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't know much about the Israelian and Palestinian conflict so I'd not like to cast an opinion :)
<valorie> fortunately my room had a towel heater, so my shoes were dryish by morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, that's good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Akademy this year isn't off the table
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Next year
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> This upcoming year :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd be pretty happy to hit a few different new conferences, to go and speak about Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And of course LFNW and SELF :)
<valorie> ok, I have a hotel room so I'M GOING
<valorie> akademy next year isn't sited yet
<valorie> hopefully the board is in talks with someone....
<valorie> sec
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-01
<mparillo> As far as the Ice wallpaper goes, I just replaced it with Elarun. Much more soothing for me.
<valorie> RikMills: I fixed the laptop! I edited the lines using nano, but that didn't do the trick. So I tried ppa-purging, but of course the beta was already gone. So I *added* it, update/upgraded, *then* PPA-purged it, which got me the magic "downgrading" message
<valorie> then I was able to add kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> now happy camper
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-02
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :D
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice work @Valoriez
